# Happy Birthday Krough!!



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough! 
Hope you have a spooktacular day!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yay Kurt! It's your birthday! Hope you have a great one man!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Krough.....Have a great big happy birthday


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Krough!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kurt, have a good day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Krough


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeeah Krough! Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy b day


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Have a great birthday


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday, Kurt!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kurt!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Krough!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Krough!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated B day Krough..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy happy joy joy!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Krough! Hope ya had a great stress free day!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

happy Belated B-day Krough.

I hope it was a good one.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly cow I missed your birthday man! happy Bday!. I know I am late. Sorry. YOu will have to kill me later.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope you had a super scary birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Krough! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!


----------

